# Epson 8350



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Guys my lamp is nearing it's end with around 2600 hours on it and some color flicker issues. So I'm looking to pick up the new Epson budget 1080p projector. 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_home_cinema_8350_projector_review.htm 
is a very nice review of it's features. 

I am stunned to see this kind of projector at this price point and look forward to picking one up when the time comes.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

mine is on its way, should be here within a week. I will report my findings here in about 2 weeks


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

So my 8350 is here and all hooked up. First impressions are very good. I went into this not expecting much from a PJ with such a low price. I have learned to take the hype with more than just one grain of salt. However, I'm pleased to report that this little bugger even impressed me. To be fair though the only frame of reference I have is my Sanyo PLV-Z5 so I will make my comparison accordingly. I loved my Z5, I thought it had a clean crisp razor sharp picture and after comparing it to the Epson I was right. The Epson is not as crisp as the Z5 was. It seems that Epson like Panny may have incorporated some sort of smoothing technology. Perhaps someone that knows more can expand on this. Where the Epson shines compared to the Z5 is blacks. The blacks are miles ahead of the Z5. The other area of improvement is depth, the picture is much more dimensional than the Z5. I am not quite happy with any of the out of the box settings and I wll be doing some tweaking and let you know how bad I mess it up LOL! Actually I think I can make some improvements. I puchased a new screen with it as well, it is a 1.8 gain grey Elunevision. It seems that I can see the grain of the screen in the picture, can someone else with a grey screen tell me if I'm loosing my mind here? Should this be happening? Anyway thats all I have for now but I wll write a update after some tweaking. Final thought is that yes this low budget PJ is worth every penny and then some, it comes with my highest, all be it unprofessonal and relatively uninformed reccomendation.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Instal said:


> So my 8350 is here and all hooked up. First impressions are very good. I went into this not expecting much from a PJ with such a low price. I have learned to take the hype with more than just one grain of salt. However, I'm pleased to report that this little bugger even impressed me. To be fair though the only frame of reference I have is my Sanyo PLV-Z5 so I will make my comparison accordingly. I loved my Z5, I thought it had a clean crisp razor sharp picture and after comparing it to the Epson I was right. The Epson is not as crisp as the Z5 was. It seems that Epson like Panny may have incorporated some sort of smoothing technology. Perhaps someone that knows more can expand on this. Where the Epson shines compared to the Z5 is blacks. The blacks are miles ahead of the Z5. The other area of improvement is depth, the picture is much more dimensional than the Z5. I am not quite happy with any of the out of the box settings and I wll be doing some tweaking and let you know how bad I mess it up LOL! Actually I think I can make some improvements. I puchased a new screen with it as well, it is a 1.8 gain grey Elunevision. It seems that I can see the grain of the screen in the picture, can someone else with a grey screen tell me if I'm loosing my mind here? Should this be happening? Anyway thats all I have for now but I wll write a update after some tweaking. Final thought is that yes this low budget PJ is worth every penny and then some, it comes with my highest, all be it unprofessonal and relatively uninformed reccomendation.:T


What happened to the PLV-z5?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Instal said:


> I puchased a new screen with it as well, it is a 1.8 gain grey Elunevision. It seems that I can see the grain of the screen in the picture, can someone else with a grey screen tell me if I'm loosing my mind here? Should this be happening?


It probably has nothing to do with the gray base vinyl, but rather the gain coating. Many higher gain screens have a coarse, granular structure, that is visible when projecting an image on them. This is frequently referred to as "sparklies." Some even produce a regular pattern in the coating, caused by the manner in which the coating is applied. These surface irregularities can and do interfere with HDTV images in various ways, such as moire. Why did you choose such a high gain screen?

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> What happened to the PLV-z5?


I sold my Z5 with my old Elunevision 1.1 gain screen with a 30' hdmi cable for $500.00, so my upgrade cost me $1500


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Alan Brown said:


> It probably has nothing to do with the gray base vinyl, but rather the gain coating. Many higher gain screens have a coarse, granular structure, that is visible when projecting an image on them. This is frequently referred to as "sparklies." Some even produce a regular pattern in the coating, caused by the manner in which the coating is applied. These surface irregularities can and do interfere with HDTV images in various ways, such as moire. Why did you choose such a high gain screen?
> 
> Best regards and beautiful pictures,
> Alan Brown, President
> ...


I often watch the projector in the daytime in a nonlight controlled room and qute frankly I was tiered of putting up blankets or whatever I could find around to block out the sun. Had I known this screen would have a detrimental effect on picture quality I would not have purchased it. In all my reading I have never heard of this and now its too late:hissyfit:


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Instal said:


> I often watch the projector in the daytime in a nonlight controlled room and qute frankly I was tiered of putting up blankets or whatever I could find around to block out the sun. Had I known this screen would have a detrimental effect on picture quality I would not have purchased it. In all my reading I have never heard of this and now its too late:hissyfit:


Some screens have such coarse gain coatings that they prevent a 1080p image from being fully resolved. Of course, if you can't afford to hire a home theater design consultant who's credentialed and experienced, you're left to your own devices.


----------

